# Eclipse - Pfade zur Speicherung der Dateien



## chrische5 (23. Apr 2007)

Hallo

Zuerst mal schönen Gruß an die Community. Ich habe mir heute mal gedacht, dass ich meinem VS mal den Rücken kehre und mir Eclipse und vor allem Java anschaue. Ich habe mir also Eclipse gezogen und möchte nun die Pfade zur Speicherung der Dateien eines Projektes ändern, aber ich kann das einfach nicht finden. Wahrscheinlich sehe ich den wald vor lauter Bäumen und weil dies so ist, brauch ich jemand, der mir einen Tipp gibt.

Danke

chrische


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2007)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht? Welche Pfade möchtest du denn ändern?


----------



## y0dA (24. Apr 2007)

Meint wohl den Workspace?


----------



## WieselAc (24. Apr 2007)

Also wenn du den Workspace wechseln willst, dann

file -> Switch workspace

Wenn du einen Projekt-Ordner änderen wilst, dann geht das sauber nur über Umwege (exportieren/löschen/importieren). Sollte man generell nur machen, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass es Sinn macht. Ist aber selten der Fall.

Was vielleicht noch interessant ist, klick beim Erzeugen eines Projekts "create separate source and output folders" an. Dadurch landen deine Class Files nicht zwischen den Java Files. Nachträglich kannst du das hier einstellen:

project -> properties -> Java Build Path


----------



## chrische5 (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo

Also wie gesagt, bin ich komplett neu und alles ist etwas verwirrend. Beim VS war es so, dass man einen Defaultordner angegeben hat, in dem bei jedem neuen Projekt ein Ordner mit dem Namen des Projektes angelegt wurde und in diesem landeten dann die Dateien des Projektes. Genau diesen Defaultordner muss es doch bei eclipse auch geben und diesen will ich ändern, weil er mir die Sachen immer irgendwo auf c: speichert, aber ich das aber nicht will. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich das Problem nun besser beschreiben konnte.

chrische


----------



## WieselAc (24. Apr 2007)

Das was du suchst ist der Workspace


----------



## chrische5 (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.

chrische


----------

